# Signed release question



## ottor (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple years ago I took some pics of a new building just prior to the opening .... they were evening shots. I sold one photograph to the business and they're now using it in their publications.. I've recently been contacted by the _Architect_ of the building wanting some more shots - daytime outside and inside. If I accept, and shoot some candid's within the hospital itself, do I need releases?? I know not to shoot patients, but if I get a nurse/employee in the shot that's recognizable, do I need a release from them? I do not know what the architect firm wants to use the shots for. Can I guess that if they want to use the pics in conjunction with the hospital itself, I wouldn't need a release, but if they want them for their own portfolios for future buildings unrelated to this hospital, then I would ?? Should I question them as to what specifically they would use them for, or is that even a consideration in this issue??

Thanks,


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2013)

My belief is that it's always better to have a release, even if you don't need it.  A lot of times for work like this, you want some people in the shot to give a sense of scale and purpose, so I would have one.  It's easy with electronic releases; I use Top Model Release, but there are several other good ones out there as well.


----------



## Gavjenks (Sep 5, 2013)

If you haven't discussed with them and come to the conclusion that you actively do NOT need release forms for them to pay you (ideally in a contract for your work, this being spelled out), then by default, yes get releases.

You can cut down on the number of releases you need to get by not taking willy-nilly shots down long hallways full of people, for example, and/or by using obstructions to block unnecessary faces or using narrow DOF to blur them away.

When it comes to doctors and nurses, ask the hospital if they can take care of releases for those people as their own staff, to cut the burden down on you.  Just explain that this will make it much easier to take natural looking photos without having to chase down busy surgeons on the way to operations, etc. waving paperwork around, and they should be willing to help out.

But yeah, one way or the other, get a release, get an agreement that they will get a release, or block the person's identity in the image, for every image.


----------

